# My First Whitetail Hunting Experience + Video



## Admin (Jun 21, 2012)

As a complete hunting newbie, I was fortunate that Yamaha and the Whitetail Diaries crew invited me down to south Texas to show me the ropes, using the Yamaha Viking VI to move us around the big lease. This is the story of my first hunt, which I wrote for ATV.com.

*Check out the story I wrote for ATV.com (and the video) about the experience here*.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool, congratulations on a nice buck! With a bow no less.


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow what an experience,good job.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

You are the man! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Admin (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. I am officially a hunting covert and am itching to try it again.

I went with the bow because I love archery and shoot three or four times a week. I'm heading to Las Vegas in February to compete with 2,200 archers at the world's biggest indoor competition. Should be an experience.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's great looking camo you're wearing. What is it?

.


----------



## Admin (Jun 21, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> That's great looking camo you're wearing. What is it?
> 
> .


I'm new to camo, but I picked it up at Bass Pro. The shirt and pants are Redhead Silent-Hide in Brown Camo. Looking online, all the other camo patterns available in these pants/shirt have unique names. Apparently, I'm as unique as plain old "brown camo."

I will say that it all really was silent. No noise at all from the clothes while I walked around or drew the bow back. Pretty cool. Then again, I'm new to all this and easily impressed.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Helena said:


> I'm new to camo, but I picked it up at Bass Pro. The shirt and pants are Redhead Silent-Hide in Brown Camo. Looking online, all the other camo patterns available in these pants/shirt have unique names. Apparently, I'm as unique as plain old "brown camo."
> 
> I will say that it all really was silent. No noise at all from the clothes while I walked around or drew the bow back. Pretty cool. Then again, I'm new to all this and easily impressed.


Cool, I have some Silent Hide.

Have you eaten any of your deer yet?

.


----------



## Admin (Jun 21, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Cool, I have some Silent Hide.
> 
> Have you eaten any of your deer yet?
> 
> .


I'm still waiting for it to arrive from the processor. We ate plenty of venison at the hunt camp, but not mine.

I ordered a bunch of summer sausage and salami - really looking forward to that. The Yamaha guy who organized the trip convinced me to order the backstraps in medallions wrapped in bacon.


----------

